# fuel economy



## Guest (May 15, 2003)

i need some advice here too
I'm a pretty new maxima owner, i've only had my 89 SE for about 3months now, but i have recently been detecting a horrible loss in fuel economy. . .i get about 13 - 15 mpg from the standard 19. . .i recently added an intake filter i got from my friend who owns a '94 Z (he got a new filter so gave me his old one). . .i noticed the loss in mpg shortly after we installed it, but i'm not sure if its actually the problem. . .i've bought new tires and repaired my transmission a bit to see if anything would change but no luck. . .any ideas ?


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

try a new oxygen sensor


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

check your VIN and make sure you don't have any recalls out on the car. Your fuel-filler stem may be leaking. It's likely, as it is inevitable on a 3rd gen Maxima that has not had the recall performed. If it is leaking, well.... good luck. That's a whole nother issue!!! If it is, let us know and I'll tell you what to do about it.


----------



## bvtran (May 31, 2003)

If all of the above suggestions still didn't worked, then it's properly a bad air filter you got from your friend. It's probably didn't have enough air flow. I used Amsoil air filter, syn oil, and oil filter and I getting around 30~31 mpg on highway right now. But I am still getting 19mpg on local roads, I guess I really needed to tune up my braking system. It's getting old and it's causing my car to consumes more fuel than normal. 

I know a lot of people like K & N but I didn't really liked their filtering abilities. Amsoil air filter works best for me.


----------

